
Microsoft sued for millions over Windows 10 upgrades - wonderous
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/unhappy-windows-10-upgraders-take-microsoft-to-court-for-lost-data-damaged-pcs/
======
wonderous
Copy of Complaint:

[https://regmedia.co.uk/2017/03/24/microsoft_complaint.pdf](https://regmedia.co.uk/2017/03/24/microsoft_complaint.pdf)

